# Saphira101's NEW AND IMPROVED Betta journal



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi everyone! Well, my other journal was kind of a failure, so I figured I'd start anew. So, I know the title says "Betta journal" but I'm also going to write a bit about my other aquatic things in here, too. Here goes!

So, if you've read my other journal, you probably know all of my fish already. For those of you who haven't, here they are:



Merlin, royal blue crown tail male. He currently has columnaris (!) and I have put a thread in the diseases forum. 










Pi, wild-type female. I think that she's a crown tail, but she's still recovering from some minor fin rot that she had a while back, so I can't be sure.










Winter, multicolored crown tail female Betta. This was a picture from before her recent color change. She now has a lot more blue on her body.










Peach, veiltail male Betta. He just recently bit a large chunk off his caudal fin, so he doesn't look quite this flashy at the moment. In this photo he was flaring at Pi and my brother's Betta (Brisinger) who were floating in cups in his tank.











This was Tesla. He was a veiltail Betta that I purchased about three months ago. He'd bitten off most of his caudal fin at the store due to stress, and that's why it was so short. He passed away five days after I got him, but I feel the need to put his picture here anyway.














Aside from Merlin having columnaris, my fish are quite healthy. Once Merlin is cured, I'll put him in quarantine for a month or two. By the time he's out of quarantine, I can put him in the AWESOME tank I plan to set up.

It would be a 20 gallon long tank divided into four sections with hornwort, anubias, water sprite, and a bunch of other plants. At each end there would be a 10 gallon heater and a hang-on-back filter baffled with a sponge. In each section there would be half a terracotta flower pot to function as a hiding spot and a thermometer, as well as a marimo moss ball and numerous other plants. It would look something like this:









I apologize for the low-quality drawing, it was done on "paint".



Now I'll show you my current Betta tanks:


Winter & Peach's 10 gallon tank:










Pi's 2 gallon tank:










The Betta hammock was recently replaced with a clump of java moss, which she likes much better.

Merlin's 3 gallon tank: 










In the picture he was acclimating. He's no longer in the cup. Also, I now have a few spare plants tossed in and there is quite a lot of frogbit.



Anyway, there you go! My Bettas and their tanks in all their glory! 


Until next time, ~Saphira


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

Hi! What brand of tank is Merlin's tank?


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

It is "Aquatic Gardens". I got it at a thrift store.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

nice find!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

registereduser said:


> nice find!


Thanks! 

Whenever I visit thrift stores I always look in the pets section first. :lol:


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Today I went and bought the right medication for Merlin. (I had messed up and bought maracyn instead of maracyn 2)

Treatment will start tomorrow!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Treatment has started! 

Merlin seems to be taking it quite well. (Yay!)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad Nerlin is doing ok with the meds. I hope he feels better soon.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad Nerlin is doing ok with the meds. I hope he feels better soon.


Thanks.  

I'm actually beginning to see visible signs of improvement already!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't have much to write today, except that Merlin's doing great with his meds and the fuzzies are almost gone. Yay!!!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Today when I woke up Merlin's tank had a bunch of white fuzzy/slimy stuff covering everything, and Merlin had a few new fuzzies. :/

I posted a thread in the diseases area.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Merlin's columnaris is cured!! 

I'm so happy I could sing!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm glad that Merlin is better.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm glad that Merlin is better.


Thanks! Me too.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*New baby!!!*

Hi betta people!!

Today I went to a reptile expo and came back with a tiny little Betta!! 

He's a juvie/baby and the breeder told me he's male.


Say hi to Spud!!


----------



## BeautifulBetta123 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi spud!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, cute fish and cute name!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*New Little Friend! (Kinda)*

So...

Today, my brother gave me his juvie HM male betta, Brisinger, as he was no longer able to care for him due to his fin rot. Brisinger has the "salamander" coloring, and happens to be quite the tail-biter. (That's why he got fin rot.) I put a mirror on the side of his tank to *hopefully* distract him from what used to be his pretty fins.

I started a Maracyn two treatment yesterday, and "Little B" as I call him, is super perky! He even blew his first bubblenest last night. 

Here is a photo of the bubble nest:









And here's a photo of him:









he's not really this pale, I just had bad lighting. he's got really vivid coloring, actually...

I'm going to go off and stare at him. Bye!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It's funny how they build nests around the cord of their heater. lol Mine did that.


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

dramaqueen said:


> It's funny how they build nests around the cord of their heater. lol Mine did that.


I know, right? And the nest was perfectly circular -- so cute! :-D


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

*New Boy!*

Hey guys, I was at PETCO this afternoon and I happened to see A metallic (dragon scale?) delta boy with popeye. Of course I bought him! I have named him Forte, which means "loud" in Italian. Here are pictures:


























This makes 7 bettas!!! I am so happy right now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty boy!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

I just changed out Forte's water with epsom salt water, and he is acclimating. 

I really hope this treatment works!


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Awesome!!~~~


----------



## Saphira101 (Nov 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

